# NS Proto CT review



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

how do i get one


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^What they said! lol, I've been looking at and drooling over this board for a little while now... I would really like to get one, my only concern being whether I'll need a wide size or not, since I ride large size 11 Nike Zoom Force's and I'm borderline on the SL's waist width. Do you know if the Proto is narrower or wider?

I'm very excited to hear what others have to say about this board in the coming weeks and months, thanks for posting, and please update this thread with your thoughts as you have a chance to ride it more.

Any idea what the going price will be for one of these?? I'm assuming somewhere close to the SL and EVO-R, probably a little bit more. And I've also been wondering, what color(s) will the base be? And what kind of graphic is on the base??


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The base graphics basically look like the black and white 2010 SL topsheet.


----------



## shutupandride (Oct 6, 2009)

@CJS- It is a 11-12 so it will hit stores when the next cycle is released.

@snowkanin- The Proto-CT has a white top sheet with a splash paint bright orange-blue-green motif between the insert packs and some green paint drip patten on the nose. Super bright colors with a lot of POP! The base is white with a classic NS eagle and retro red NS lettering in the eagle.


I will be on this board for the rest of the season so I will be writing reviews all season long. I just returned from out west. I'm riding tomorrow (2' on the way here in VT!) so I'll write an east coast review next week as the conditions will be various and I'll be in my home park and on my home mountain.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> The base graphics basically look like the black and white 2010 SL topsheet.





shutupandride said:


> @CJS- It is a 11-12 so it will hit stores when the next cycle is released.
> 
> @snowkanin- The Proto-CT has a white top sheet with a splash paint bright orange-blue-green motif between the insert packs and some green paint drip patten on the nose. Super bright colors with a lot of POP! The base is white with a classic NS eagle and retro red NS lettering in the eagle.
> 
> ...


DROOOOOOOOOLLL!!!!!!!!!!

lol, I love the SL top sheet, and the color red, not only does this board perform but it sounds like its pretty much the sickest board I've ever seen too. Time to start pinching my penny's! 

Have you ridden it yet Leo? Or will you be riding it soon??

Sounds good shutupandride... I'll be checking back on this thread often. Looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts and experiences on this incredibly sweet snowboard. Never Summer always makes good stuff, but it sounds like they really hit it out of the park with this one...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I will be riding it tomorrow and Sunday. Going to use two different binding and boot combinations. 

I believe the one with the black base is maybe the CTX. I can't remember where I saw that.

Someone posted a link to their dealer catalog:

:+: ???? :+: ???? - Never Summer


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Any idea how much it will sell for?


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting the review.

So you are saying it rides like a hybred of the SL and the EVO? Would you say it is more all-mountain or park? Was there anything that you would have liked the board to do better? ....love me some NS...great company/products! OBTW...why no pictures?


----------



## shutupandride (Oct 6, 2009)

@CApow- Yeah I would say it is a hy-bred between an Evo and an SL. If I would change anything I think I would like it to ride a touch smaller. Rotations need to be a little more precise than on my Evo but it is such a small difference I feel like I'm starting to split hairs. 

@whoisdan- I don't get that kind of info from NS. Sorry man.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Ca-Pow, check out the catalog link Leo posted above, and here are a few others I've found...


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Very interested in this board. Thanks for the review.

Edit: I just thought of a question. What is your shoe size and what bindings did you pair up with the CT?


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

We should switch boards and see which is more of a True Quiver Killer the Smokin Big Wig or the NS Proto CT?  Both are 157. What is the waist width on the 157?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Abused there you go people my intern posted his review of it. Also for you big hooved people there is a CTX version aka WIDE!


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Did I just get my swagger jacked from the A.S. camp?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

little devil said:


> Did I just get my swagger jacked from the A.S. camp?


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

I just received some pics from my gf at home, apparently my CTX has arrived with a black base indeed!
Some pics for thread content:


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Sexy sexy Glitch! I'm liking the black base very much... this is one very good looking board, without a doubt.

So I assume then that the CT will have a white base, while the CTX(wide) will have a black one?

Let us know what you think as soon as you get some time on it Glitch! And out of curiosity, what size is the board, and what is your height/weight/boot size??


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

SnowKanin said:


> Sexy sexy Glitch! I'm liking the black base very much... this is one very good looking board, without a doubt.
> 
> So I assume then that the CT will have a white base, while the CTX(wide) will have a black one?
> 
> Let us know what you think as soon as you get some time on it Glitch! And out of curiosity, what size is the board, and what is your height/weight/boot size??


Prob not brah! ct and ctx will have a 50/50 mix of white and black each. If previous years following n.s. have taught me anything.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

lol, alright little devil, I'd heard that about NS I think. Can you specify when you order what you'd prefer? Or if you wanna get picky, you probably ought to pick one out in a shop... is that what I'm hearing??


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

How is everyone gettin these protos?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I would hope that when you're ordering you could specify which color way you'd like. Im sure if you ask, they will deliver. It's not as though your asking for much.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

pmoa said:


> How is everyone gettin these protos?


pmoa, as of now all these proto's that are out have been passed around by Never Summer for demo'ing and testing, before they start shipping them to shops. Thats what I'm understanding at the moment, anyway.



little devil said:


> I would hope that when you're ordering you could specify which color way you'd like. Im sure if you ask, they will deliver. It's not as though your asking for much.


True that... well I'll be getting picky when I order mine for sure!


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

SnowKanin said:


> lol, alright little devil, I'd heard that about NS I think. Can you specify when you order what you'd prefer? Or if you wanna get picky, you probably ought to pick one out in a shop... is that what I'm hearing??


Think some online stores have broke it down by topsheet colorway but when ordering for the most part you get what is sent to you. If you have a shop near you your best bet would be to stop in as early as possible.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

pmoa said:


> How is everyone gettin these protos?


Board reviewers for the most part. Worked for the heritage! Last year almost every person who reviewed the heritage said they were most likely gonna buy one. That was one of the main selling point for me when picking it up. Now you prob can only find the heritage in selected sizes if lucky.

Its deff good press when everyone who rides it likes it, though that is yet to be determined with the proto.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

I wonder if you contacted an online store by phone or email if they'd be willing to check and see if they had the colorway you wanted. I can think of a few who probably would'nt mind... but I could be wrong! Its my money though, so I should be able to get the one I so choose...

Just my opinion though.

Either way, I'm still very excited about this board. I was considering the SL before, but the winning combination of a SL/Legacy and an EVO-R is very appealing...


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

little devil said:


> Board reviewers for the most part. Worked for the heritage! Last year almost every person who reviewed the heritage said they were most likely gonna buy one. That was one of the main selling point for me when picking it up. Now you prob can only find the heritage in selected sizes if lucky.
> 
> Its deff good press when everyone who rides it likes it, though that is yet to be determined with the proto.


Yea I got to test one from my local shop(Heritage) and loved it. I wonder if i can get away with a 154 on this board. I weigh 190. Or should I get the 157? hmmmmmm....Wonder if I can pre-Order one of these bad boys


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

pmoa said:


> Yea I got to test one from my local shop(Heritage) and loved it. I wonder if i can get away with a 154 on this board. I weigh 190. Or should I get the 157? hmmmmmm....Wonder if I can pre-Order one of these bad boys


The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 Never Summer Proto CT Used and Abused

Read through that review, and the posts after it below. Granted, he was riding the CT-X(wide) version, but everything I've read so far says it rides a little longer than the actual length NS gave for it. So a 158 rides like a 160. This is because of a longer effective edge than usual for each size. Both the 157 and 158X(wide) have basically the same length of effective edge as my 160W Sierra Crew of 125. 

Heck, post up on AG with everyone else after you read it if you want, I'm sure they'd be more than willing to point you to a good size for your dimensions.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

pmoa said:


> How is everyone gettin these protos?


The benelux distributor offered me one when I was looking for a Legacy. Lucky I guess...


----------

